# Don't know what to feed them now



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm very fortunate to live in a town that has a wonderful store called the Gourmet Doggie Diner. The owner is very well educated on all things nutrition for canines (and to a lesser extent felines) She's had several dogs over the years who have had issues with their diets (allergies, sensitivities, health-related needs, etc.) So she's become very well versed on dog food. When I ever have a question, I talk to her and she helps me work through things...

I'll PM you her email address and maybe she can help steer you into a good direction. Let her know that I gave you her address so she knows it's not just out of the blue! Also let her know your history with what you've been feeding and what you're considering and ask if she has any suggestions as well. She carries dry, canned, freeze-dried, premade raw and home-cooked food in her store (among others of which I might not be aware!) She also carries myriad of supplements and knows how each of them might benefit a dog...

Good luck!

Barb


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

The Nutrisource Grain Free is made by Tuffy's and rated 4 out of 5 stars here
NutriSource Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

My choices:
Acana
First Mate (low phosphorous for kidney/liver issues)
Orijen
Fromm
Earthborn
Ziwipeak
Tripett
Weruva

I also feed some pre-made raw: Bravo, Vital Essentials & Primal

I try to stick with no outsourced ingredients or manufacturing. Call the company to discuss their philosophy and practices.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I've fed my Standards Fromm for years and have NEVER had any issue with it. They have a reasonably priced "classic" line, and premium "gold" line (what I feed), and also grain free premium line. Their customer service is superb.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Have you considered switching to raw? Raw Feeding FAQ

I do keep some high-quality kibble on hand for training treats and "just in case," but really, with all the recalls going on, I'm glad to be a raw feeder!

Forgive me if you had mentioned earlier that you didn't want to go this route, but if you're interested, it's worth some investigation!

--Q


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> i'm very fortunate to live in a town that has a wonderful store called the gourmet doggie diner. The owner is very well educated on all things nutrition for canines (and to a lesser extent felines) she's had several dogs over the years who have had issues with their diets (allergies, sensitivities, health-related needs, etc.) so she's become very well versed on dog food. When i ever have a question, i talk to her and she helps me work through things...
> 
> I'll pm you her email address and maybe she can help steer you into a good direction. Let her know that i gave you her address so she knows it's not just out of the blue! Also let her know your history with what you've been feeding and what you're considering and ask if she has any suggestions as well. She carries dry, canned, freeze-dried, premade raw and home-cooked food in her store (among others of which i might not be aware!) she also carries myriad of supplements and knows how each of them might benefit a dog...
> 
> ...


thank you so much barb - i will take a look. My dogs dont have any diet problems or allergies etc i just want to feed them the best i can afford. Tnx


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

i THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT IT SEEMS VERY CONFUSING TO ME - I DONT KNOW IF I COULD HANDLE IT LOL GETTING REALLY OLD! LOL


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

That last response was about the raw - sorry lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

roulette said:


> i've fed my standards fromm for years and have never had any issue with it. They have a reasonably priced "classic" line, and premium "gold" line (what i feed), and also grain free premium line. Their customer service is superb.


do you buy it on line?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lilah+jasper said:


> the nutrisource grain free is made by tuffy's and rated 4 out of 5 stars here
> nutrisource grain free dog food | review and rating
> 
> my choices:
> ...


i have never seen any of these brand in the store - do you oreder on line?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I was feeding Fallon TOTW which she was doing well on - and she's a picky eater. Of course with the recall we had to try something else and I gradually switched over to Fromms which I felt was a good food. She doesn't like it so I am now going to try Acana's grain free Wild Prairie. Hopefully that will work for us. The pet store I used to get my TOTW at did not carry either the Fromms or the Acana but ordered it for me each time.

Eclipse


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

My little girl is now 3 months old. She's a standard and at 3 months weighs 20 lbs and is 17" tall. She is fed Orijen Large Breed Puppy which to me is very expensive however it is what the vet recommended and since he doesn't sell the food, I felt I was getting good, honest advice. Her BMs started out as very creamy and soft however after a month of feeding her the Orijen, she now has normal and regular BMs. I like how she is responding to the food. She seems to gobble it up. This is the first time I have had a dog that is kibble only rather than home made or canned added to kibble.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I have fed Fromm with very good results, but I'm currently feeding mine Innova. They're all doing great, both my German Shepherds and my little poodle guy.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Marcoislandmom,

I'm by no means an expert, but I don't think Standards would be considered a "large breed puppy" - to my mind I would consider large breeds dogs that would be taller and heavier at maturity than most standards are and I would wonder about feeding a 3 month old puppy a food that is 38% protein and 16% fat. What food was she eating when she came to you from her breeder? Did the breeder make any suggestions as to what you should feed your baby girl?

Eclipse


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

all my dogs were on adult kibble at 3 months.

i'm now doing all raw and i love how well they are doing on it. my slightly chubby male cairn is now nice and lean. glossy coats and eyes. 

i was worried about whole bones and currently I am doing grind w/bone in it plus some liver/tripe/heart.
i'm starting to worry less and may eventually shift to adding Raw meaty bones.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Eclipse said:


> Hi Marcoislandmom,
> 
> I'm by no means an expert, but I don't think Standards would be considered a "large breed puppy" - to my mind I would consider large breeds dogs that would be taller and heavier at maturity than most standards are and I would wonder about feeding a 3 month old puppy a food that is 38% protein and 16% fat. What food was she eating when she came to you from her breeder? Did the breeder make any suggestions as to what you should feed your baby girl?
> 
> Eclipse


Depending how large of a standard, I think they can sometimes be classified as large breed.  Regardless, even with medium breeds,especially those that can develop hip dysplasia, it's generally considered to be a good idea to avoid feeding diets that could lead to rapid growth. The idea of a large breed food is that the calc/phos. are balanced in such a way that growth speed is slowed rather than enhanced. Of course, it's always a good idea to look at the balance itself on each food because sometimes it's quite misleading and IMO still inappropriate for a medium to large breed dog.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks everyone for your advice - I guess I will go with the Nutri-source for now - Fromms looks awsome but can't afford it. thanks again!


----------

